# Sistema de Audio para Billar



## gato2000 (May 29, 2007)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo por aca y tengo una pregunta que hacerles, la verda se poco sobre sonido y me gustaria que me explicaran... como podria montar un sistemas de audio para un billar :
El billar consta de tres pisos el de arriba es el mas grande y tiene 6 bafles; dos grandes, dos medianos y dos peueños, desde este piso se pone la musica por medio de un computador, y hay otros dos pisos hacia abajo maspequeños los cuales consta de tre bafles pequeños cada uno.
En este momento el sonido se coloca desde un equipo viejo y de hay salen todos os bafles de una forma un poco extraña; la idea es cambiar todo eso a un sistemas mas ordenado. Como les dijo no se mucho sobre la impedancia y todo eso, me gustaria que me aconsejaran el montaje del sistema, como que le coloco a la salida del computador una planta o un equipo, si es una planta de cuanto la planta, cuantos bafles me aguanta si tienen que ir serial o paralelo...La idea es que debe ser lo mas economico posible y que el sonido quede bueno. De todas maneras el sonido no se necesito muy alto, se utiliza un sonido muy moderado... en lo que me puedan ayudar se los agradeceria mucho... gracias a todos...


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 29, 2007)

Hola, lo ideal sería uno (o más) amplificador por piso, así podés ajustar el volúmen de un piso sin joder a otro.
Tenés que hacer que la impedancia no sea menor a 4 ohms, buscá la vuelta poniendo los bafles en paralelo y serie hasta que te quede una impedancia mayor a 4 ohms, pero mientras más cerca de 4 ohms, mejor.
La potencia depende de los bafles que tengas.
Es todo muy complicado sin saber bien qué bafles tenés.

Chau!


----------



## gato2000 (May 30, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta, mira te digo; arriba tengo 6 bafles 2 grandes dos medianos y dos pequeños y en la parte de abajo son dos bafles medianos, solo los vamos a poner el sonido en dos pisos el de ariba es muy amplio peo el de abajo es pequeño... Cualquier otra ayuda seria excelente... Les comento algo que me dijeron fue que comprara un planta stereo y de ella saca por cada salida un tipo de transformadory a cada bafle onerle igualmente un transformador para que no se caiga el omhiaje.. la verdad no se que tan recomendable sea esto en cuestion de economia y de funcionalidad... ayudenme porfavor....


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 30, 2007)

Hola, eso se hace en instalaciones grandes tipo supermercados o shopings. Bueno, la verdad que es necesario saber la potencia y la impedancia (los ohms) de cada bafle, porque si no, es muy dificil.
Chau!


----------

